# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευη κλουβας για cockatiels την γνωμη σας!!!

## stelios7

Γεια σας!!! Θελω να φτιαξω μια κλουβα για την αυλη μου μεγαλη σχετικα η αυλη δεν ειναι παρα πολυ μεγαλη αλλα χωραει μια κλουβα! Το θεμα μου ειναι τι διαστασεις μου προτεινετε για ενα ζευγαρακι cockatiels? Το πλεγμα απεξω τι διαστασεις πρεπει να εχει? και το κυριοτερο με τι να καθαρισω τα σιδερα που θελω να βαλω στην κατασκευη και το χρωμα για βαψημο το οικολογικο το βρησκω σε κοινα χρωματοπωλεια? Σκευτομαι να φτιαξω την κλουβα και με τον καιρο να μαζεψω και τα λεφτα για ενα καλο ζευγαρακι!!!!

----------


## stelios7

Επισης θελω να ρωτησω αν και νωρις ακομα τα κοκατιλ να τα παρω ετοιμο ζευγαρι η 2 διαφορετικα; Γιατι εχω ακουσει οτι τα ζευγαρια τα ταλεπορουν με τις γεννες συνεχεια και μετα ειναι κουρασμενα πουλια και δεν ειναι και τοσο καλα...

----------


## stelios7

Να και τα σχεδια τις κλουβας που σκεφτομαι να κανω. ξερω δεν ειναι και τα καλυτερα σχεδια!!! http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/551/imageshu.jpg

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

*Κατασκευή κλουβιού για ζακό.*  Πάρε μια ιδέα από την κατασκευή που έκανα, δεν είναι το καλύτερο κλουβί που υπάρχει, αλλά ο φιλαράκος μου το έχει καταευχαριστηθεί. Και βάψιμο όχι με πιστόλι αλλά με ρολό. Με το πιστόλι το 80% του χρώματος θα πάει χαμένο γιατί δεν θα μένει στο πλέγμα. Και φυσικά φτιάξε πορτάκια για να μπορείς να βάζεις φαγητό και νερό

----------


## stelios7

Καλα θα ηταν αλλα δεν εχω τοσο χωρο στην αυλη μου... Οι διαστασεις μου δεν ειναι καλες για ενα ζευγαρι κοκατιλ;; Επισεις ελεγα να παρω βιδοτες ταιστρες που μπενουν απο μεσα αλλα για τις ποτιστρες δεν εχω σκευτει. Θα χωρανε να τις στερεονω μεσα απο το πλεγμα;

----------


## ΔΑΝΑΟΣ

Διαστάσεις θα βάλεις αυτές που σε βολεύουν εσένα. Σου έβαλα το λινκ για να πάρεις μια γεύση όχι για να το αντιγράψεις.
 Πλέγματα πουλάνε σε ότι μέγεθος θέες. Χρώμα που ρώταγες θα πάρεις από χρωματοπωλείο ( υδατοδιάλυτο, οικολογικό) εγώ το πήρα 11 ευρώ το λίτρο και μου έχει περισσέψει το μισό για τις επόμενες κατασκευές μου.
 Όταν με το καλό πάρω με το καλό κοκατίλ θα φτιάξω κλουβί 1Χ,50Χ1,50 (μήκος Χ πλάτος Χ ύψος) αλλά δεν θα βάλω τα σίδερα που έβαλα για να μειώσω το κόστος και το βάρος. Θα ψάξω να βρω κάτι σαν ντέξιον που θα είναι και ελαφρύ αλλά και εύκολο στην κατασκευή.

----------


## stelios7

Εγω λογο δουλειας του πατερα μου τα σιδερα θα τα βρω ευκολα πιστευω! Αυτα να τα κολισω με ηλεκτροκολιση η με κατι αλλο? Με την ποτηστρα τελικα καμια ιδεα?

----------


## teo24

Τι ιδεα θες για τις ποτιστρες?Αν παρεις το πλεγμα με 5x1 καρε ''ματι'' δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα.Δεν ξερω βεβαια αν τα κοκατιλ εχουν μεγαλυτερες οποτε και δεν θα κανουν.Για τις ταιστρες θα βαλεις εσωτερικες που κρεμανε με τα σιδερα τους στο πλεγμα.

----------


## stelios7

Αυτο ειναι το θεμα αν δεν στερεωνεται στο πλεγμα τοτε τι κανω? Ποιος ξερει τι διαστασεις χρειαζονται για πλεγμα τα cockatiels?

----------


## teo24

Πιστευω πως δεν θα εχεις προβλημα αλλα περιμενε να το δουν και οι παπαγαλαδες.Υπαρχει κι αυτη η εναλλακτικη παντως και για φαι και για νερο.[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## stelios7

Για φαι κατι τετοιο θα εχω για νερο δεν το σινιστω γιατι θα βρομιζει ευκολα και θα βρησκω συνεχεια κουτσουλιες και τετοια μεσα μπορει και να προσπαθουν να μπουν μεσα και να το χησουν και θα υπαρχει θεμα!

----------


## teo24

Οποτε περιμενε απαντησεις.Εγω παντως τις 50/100/200 ml τις βαζω ανετα μετα απο καμια 10αρια βαλε βγαλε στο πλεγμα,ειναι ομως καναρινιων.

----------


## lagreco69

> Με την ποτηστρα τελικα καμια ιδεα?


Για ποτιστρα! μπορεις να βαλεις inox σαν την παρακατω , η σαν αυτην που σου εδειξε ο Θοδωρης. ομως θα πρεπει να εισαι και σιγουρος οτι δεν θα πετανε διαφορα μεσα η δεν θα κανουν μπανιο. διαφορετικα πας σε ποιο κλειστο τυπο ποτιστρας.

----------


## stelios7

Σε κλειστο θα παω σιγουρα αλλα πλεγμα τι μεγεθος να βαλω??

----------


## stelios7

Ο θειος μου κανει ηλεκτροκολιση και εχει κατι ανοξιδοτα σιδερα και μεντεσεδεσ οποτε θα το φτιαξω με τον θειο μου και θα κανω ηλεκτροκολιση για την ενωση!!! Μακαρι να βγει καλο και το κυριοτερο να μπουνε μεσα δυνατα και καλα πουλια στο μελλον!!!  ::

----------


## stelios7

Επισεις θελω να βαλω και πλεξι γκλας που μπορω να βρω ξερετε? σε χρωματοπωλεια θα εχει?

----------


## stelios7

Η φωλια 20χ15χ20 (υψος χ βαθος χ πλατος) με διαμετρο τρυπας περιπου 16,5 κανει για κοκατιλ?

----------


## stelios7

Βρηκα και πλεγμα 1,5χ2,5 βρηκα 1 μετρου και θα χρειαστω 8 μετρα.

----------


## stelios7

Επιτελους η κατασκευη ξεκινισε!!! 
http://imageshack.com/photo/my-image...img0017ux.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/18/img0015pz.jpg/
http://imageshack.com/photo/my-image...img0016jp.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/img0014ms.jpg/

----------


## teo24

Καλα μαστορεματα φιλε μου και μην ξεχνας τις φωτο να χορτασουμε κι εμεις.Το μονο που θα σου ελεγα αλλα τωρα το πηρες ηδη ειναι το κουνελοσυρμα που θα επερνες να ηταν το 1,5x5 [IMG][/IMG].Εχω και απ τα δυο και βλεπω την διαφορα.Ειναι πιο πυκνο το δικο σου για την οραση των πουλιων αλλα τωρα δεν πειραζει.

----------


## stelios7

Δεν πηρα τελικα αυτο που ειπα πηρα σαν αυτο που εχεις βαλει στην φωτογραφια αλλα θα μπει οριζοντια οχι ετσι οπως ειναι

----------


## teo24

Α πολυ ωραια τοτε.Για να το βαλεις ετσι παει να πει οτι το μελετησες  και κατεληξες σ'αυτον τον τροπο.Να σου πω μονο γιατι ενα μυαλο εχουμε και καμια φορα καποια πραγματα μας ξεφευγουν οτι δεν θα μπαινουν κλασικες ποτιστρες αν μπει οριζοντια το ''ματι'',εκτος αν βρηκες αλλου τυπου τελικα ποτιστρες.Καλη συνεχεια.....

----------


## stelios7

Βρηκα καποιες ποτιστρες που κρεμιουντε αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν κρεμιουντε κανονικα η αμα αυτο ηταν για στιριγμα επιδη ηταν μεγαλη η ποτιστρα! Ειμαι στο ψαξιμο ακομα και σκευτομαι και πατεντες αλλα ακομα δεν μου εχει ερθει κατι! Πιστευω μολις τελειωσω με την κλουβα κατι θα βρω να κανω που θα μου παει?

----------


## stelios7

Να και μια ακομα μικρη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ποδαράκια????? υποδοχη για συρταράκια?

----------


## stelios7

Υπομονη ολα θα γινουν μικρη συνεχεια ειπα!!!  ::  Τωρα εχουμε αρχισει και βαζουμε σιτα και απο κατω θα φτιαχτει σιρταρι και απο κατω θα μπουνε τα ροδακια!!! Επισεις στην μεση της κλουβας εχει μπει η βαση για την κεντρικη πορτα!!!! Φωτογραφιες θα μπουνε σε λιγες μερες!!!

----------

